# mail order clones in CANADA



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 19, 2009)

not sure if this is here yet i searched and couldnt find it

drclone.biz expensive but has some killer strains BURMESE,DJ SHORTS BB AND BLUE VELVET and a few more jmo

hxxp://www.medicalseeds.com/clone.html
lost of strains im not sure how prices work says $22 for blueberry but 10 clone minimum
not sure if you have to prove with med card or not i havent tried yet but i figure someone might like these sites


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 19, 2009)

the medicalseeds place says they will deliver unrooted clones to the us


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds too good to be true.  Those are really cheap too.  Has anybody here ordered any of the clones?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 19, 2009)

> PRICING:
> 
> We charge a $25 shipping fee for all orders. 1 plant: $100
> 3 plants: $275
> ...


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 19, 2009)

Don't seem cheap to me, in fact, they are the most expensive clones I have ever seen.
And to pay THAT much and not get rooted cuts is just wrong.

Personally, I would wait and gather some info from folks who have bought these and ran them to full flower. I just wouln't trust that they are the strains they say they are for one. Do they really know what they are doing for two. Are they experienced in picking the right pheno from specific strains, or are they just sexing and vegging like crazy and taking as many cuts as they want?

Too many questions, and mail order above that.

But, if someone has some extra $$ and some slightly large testicles, order them up and let us know.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 19, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> PRICING:
> 
> We charge a $25 shipping fee for all orders. 1 plant: $100
> 3 plants: $275
> ...


 
Wow, thats just crazy! Shoot, I'll send cuts anywhere for that price!


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 19, 2009)

Thats not cheap at all.  Those are not the prices I was looking at.  Sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 19, 2009)

I just double checked the site and it says the clones are anywhere from $20 to $50.  Where does it say they are $100 apiece?


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 19, 2009)

lol my testicles are actually quite small.... I rather stick with the 5-10 clones from Norcal thx...


----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I just double checked the site and it says the clones are anywhere from $20 to $50.  Where does it say they are $100 apiece?



Wrong site man. At medical seeds under $50, but at drclone  $100 for one inside canada only


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 19, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> Wrong site man. At medical seeds under $50, but at drclone $100 for one inside canada only


 

Link umbra?


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 19, 2009)

I found it, but are they the same folks?


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 19, 2009)

got me excited there. looks like i still have to move to cali from what ive read you can get some pretty elite genetics for 10 to 20$ for a clone thats great


----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2009)

drclone.biz


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 19, 2009)

I thought we were talking about the link that Shecallshimthor put up.  You got me all confused now Umbra.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 19, 2009)

ok we are talking about different sites.  I got it


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 19, 2009)

the only 2 things i have ordered online is:
Bloombastic from hg-hydroponics 
and i used to get hash and mushrooms from a website that no longer works
it was cool the site used to sell budd,hash,shrooms and mail it to you
everyone i told was skeptical but it rocked
one day i hope to order from dr clone i just am so broke


----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2009)

I would recommend anyone thinking of doing clones thru the mail, to build a separate space for quarantining the clones before introducing them to your other plants. This is some very practical real world experience!


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 19, 2009)

very good advice


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 20, 2009)

I consistantly sell elite unrooted or rooted clones for NO MORE THAN $12.00. 

EVER.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 20, 2009)

I wouldn't order a marijuana plant through the mail. I could see it now...2 or 3 clones would turn into "$1,000,000 worth of high grade marijuana" if you got busted.


----------



## Budlight (Dec 4, 2016)

Now that it's legal for some of us to grow in Canada it be nice to see som of these clone dispensaries open up   Because I did some reading it is legal to ship clones through Canada post  I know I would love to get my hands on the UBC chemo if I could just because of its heritage it would be nice to have  I know you can get seeds but it wouldn't be the same as the cut


----------

